# RSS Feed einer anderen Seite in Wordpress einbinden



## redberry94 (30. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne den RSS Feed einer anderen Seite in meinem Wordpress Blog so einbinden das es aussieht als wären es Artikel die auf meiner Seite sind. Also sie sollen auch anklickbar sein und man soll ihn auf meiner Seite lesen können und so weiter halt wie ein normaler Artikel. Das ist natürlich alles mit der betroffenen Seite von dem ich den RSS Feed nehmen werden abgesprochen. Wenn es möglich wären sollte noch auf jeder Seite die mit dem RSS Feed erstellt wird automatisch unten drunter stehen "Mit freundlicher Unterstützung durch blaa blaaa blaaa".

Ist das machbar und wenn ja wie?! Freue mich über jede Antwort!


----------



## Puepue (2. Mai 2011)

Hm vermutlich würde für dich ein einfaches Plugin reichen?
WordPress › RSSImport « WordPress Plugins
Persönlich kenne ich dieses Plugin nicht - es klingt aber so, als würde es ungefähr zu deinen Bedürfnissen passen?

Hier sind auch noch ein paar andere:
WordPress › FeedList « WordPress Plugins
WordPress › Search for feed, rss « WordPress Plugins

Ansonsten kann man sowas natürlich auch selber schreiben....


----------



## redberry94 (2. Mai 2011)

Hey Danke für deine Antwort. Ich glaub ist noch nicht ganz das was ich will also in meinen Menü soll ein Punkt der so und so heißt da klickt man drauf und sieht die Artikel des anderen - Wäre doch eigentlich vill. auch mit einer Art Frame machbar oder?


----------



## Puepue (2. Mai 2011)

Hm - also du willst ja bestimmt etwas automatisiertes (sonst könntest du auch copy-Pasten)
RSS Feed auslesen mit PHP


----------



## redberry94 (4. Mai 2011)

Okay das sieht gut aus. Dann nehme ich mir noch dieses Plugin was bewirkt das man in den Seiten PHP verwenden kann und dann läuft das meld ich mich nochmal aber erstmal dickes Danke!


----------

